# Bob's B-Jet!!!



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

This will be the last update until Monday, April 27th. I will be busy because of the Richfield Slot Show in Cleveland. See you at or after the show!



Here is the updated list as of 10AM, April 23th, 2009

I have put all of this information into an Excel spreadsheet. This enables the count of shares to be added by a much smarter and infallible means than me. It also enables me to alphabetize all of the names entered at the click of a mouse. So if your name "disappears" from the bottom of the list, please look for it in it's appropriate alphabetical spot on the rest of the list, it will still be there. If it is not, let me know and I will fix it. This list will also enable CEO BOB and me in our efforts to find you, if we ever get to the magic number of "1000" shares, as the database will have your email address in it also. With just a click of the mouse we will be able to email the whole "T-Jet Factory Employee List". Also, I will be posting this list, minus emails, to this list and any others that are participating, once or twice per day! That will occur about 12PM & 6PM. For those of you that are reading this for the first time and are wondering what the heck is going on, I have uploaded a file to the HOWL list's home page. It is listed under "FILES" and is called The BJET Info! There should be a link here in this email somewhere that will take you to the home page.


If you want to be added to the list please email me directly, or post via the HOWL list. So I do not miss your post, please put the following in the subject line; Tjet Chassis Factory - Employee Owned - Updated List! We would also like to have your email address, so that we can contact you later if necessary, and the list/board which you frequent. We will not publish your email address to the list when we post the totals. Thanks much!

I have the email name for this fellow, he goes by the username "roadrner", and hangs out on the HT Board. I do need his real name for the list, hence the question marks.
I need the email addresses for the following guy; No one at the moment! 
If there are question marks following your name, that means we need to know where you "hang out".

Shares are $50 each!

T-Jet Chassis Factory Employee List
#	NAME	SHARES	LIST
1	???	2	HT
2	Alan Van Doren	1	HOWL
3	Bob Beers - CEO	10	HOWL
4	Bob Marketos	2	HOWL
5	Bob Mauge	6	HOWL
6	Bob Raymond	4	HOWL
7	Brad Morgan	2	HOWL
8	Chris DeAngelis	10	HOWL
9	Cliff Manley	2	HOWL
10	Dan Mueller	10	HOWL
11	Dave Huddle	4	HOWL
12	Dave Reese	2	HOWL
13	Dave Rock	2	HOWL
14	Dave Street	2	HT
15	Dave Terp	2	HOWL
16	David Martin	1	HOWL&HT
17	David Parker	10	HOWL
18	David Wilson	2	HOWL&HT
19	Dennis Sieck	2	HOWL
20	Doug Grey	2	HOWL
21	Edward Koshefsky	1	HT
22	Gary Boyd	2	HOWL
23	Gene Hedden	2	HOWL
24	Geoff Drake	4	HOWL
25	George Cooley	2	HOWL
26	Greg Carpenter	2	HOWL
27	James Jordan	2	HOWL
28	Jason Pickerell	2	HT
29	Jeff Clemence	25	HOWL
30	Jeff Solarz	5	HOWL
31	Jerry Schmoyer	10	HOWL
32	Jim "Slot Pro" Nagy	10	HOWL
33	Jim Pande	2	HT
34	Joe Defelice	2	HT
35	Joe Glynn	5	HOWL
36	Joe Kent	2	HOWL
37	Joe Murray	23	HOWL
38	John Balson	10	HOWL
39	John Forlino	5	???
40	Ken O'Hara	2	HOWL
41	Kevin "Lucky" Drake	5	HOWL
42	Kevin Chesney	2	HOWL
43	Lance Van Doren	1	???
44	Larry Bishov	2	VHORS
45	Lendell Peery	2	HT
46	Mark Frazin	20	HOWL
47	Mark Goodwin	4	HOWL
48	Marty Bauer	2	HT
49	Marty Milligan	10	HOWL
50	Michael Eckstein	5	???
51	Mike King	2	HOWL
52	Neal Abramson	1	HOWL
53	Paul Morack	10	HOWL
54	Rick Fair	2	HOWL
55	Rob Rose	1	HOWL
56	Roger Corrie	4	HOWL
57	Ronald Fields	3	HOWL
58	Russ Chadwell	10	HOWL
59	Russ Upton	4	HOWL
60	Tom Baker	2	HOWL
61	Tom Balaban	6	???
62	Tom Christiansen	2	HT
63	Tom Nylen	2	VHORS
64	Tony Southern	10	HOWL
65	Vance Kinney	10	HOWL
66	Willy Babcock	1	HOWL
Total Shares	319
Shares To Go	681

--

Regards,


Dennis Sieck
Recording Secretary for the "CEO BOB"
[email protected]


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the recording work, Dennis. you rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Questions & Answers #1*

From Postings on April 9th..............

Answers to the questions to the CEO..............

I have noted some recurring questions. Pehaps our future CEO would answer them.

1) Will the parts be 100% interchangeble with the original T-Jet? One would assume the answer is yes but el Jeffe should make a decree.
A) Parts will be EXACTLY like the tjet chassis, 100% interchangeable. 

2) Will it be a straight up copy or will it have product improvements such as snap in axles, 1.5 ohm arms, neodymium magnets, unobtainum electrical components, etc.?
A) Straight up copy with hop up options available later.....

3) Will the chassis be black, gray, rare Peruvian Farkleberry red, or a variety of colors?
A) Color should be slightly different to indicate the new ones.

Extras - 
4) I felt no more than 100 hardcore guys would be interested.* I actually like the idea of the shares.....
5) I need a good VP of Sales to spread the word around the other sites.* Run the list there and combine it back here.
6) Real names is good, shows a willingness to commit.
7) Looks like we have a recording secretary...........

Thanks Roger, now we are having fun..............
*
CEO BOB


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Dude, I fixed the fat finger mistake!

partspig:wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Questions & Answers #2*

----- Original Message ----- From: "ROBERT BEERS" <[email protected]> To: [email protected] Sent: Sunday, April 12, 2009 4:52:24 PM GMT -05:00 US/Canada Eastern Subject: Re: [HOWL] Re: Tjet Chassis Factory - Questions for Senior Staff 



Senior Staffer answers
*
From the desk of CEOBOB:
*
This whole venture was borne out of my insistence that there were no more than 100 serious tjet guys on these lists.* Also the fact that it would cost around $50,000.00 to tool up and start to produce exact replica's of tjet solid rivit chassis.* We all agreed that no one person is mad enough to attempt this in it's purest form.* Tjet, exact replica, all interchangeable, solid rivit chassis. It would surely be financial suicide.
*
that said.
*
1)* Is this meant to be, for shareholders, a one-time one-shot opportunity to get ONLY the value of your investment back in the form of chassis (hopefully cheaply).*Answer: YES and NO, Purchases can be made wholesale uo to the cost of your investment.* Once at the 1000 share level the COMPANY charter would be written up and the investors, after seeing and reviewing it,, would then be asked to come up with the cash to invest. Then they would be set up to receive ROYALTIES on all chassis sold up to 1,000,000 pieces and based on their initial investment.*
*
2)**Only meant to (one time) fortify their personal supply or to otherwise do with them as they please? Answer: NOT PLANNED but could be negotiated when we hit 1000 shares.* The necessary amount of shares needed to go to the next level.
*
3)* Will shareholders be able to buy more chassis at a discount than they have initially signed up for? Answer:SEE (2)

4)* Is this for senior staff, a one-time, one-shot means to mass produce a large quatity of chassis for personal use and short term sales or a way to get into the chassis business?? Answer:* A WAY to show the forums that this can not happen because of the investment risk**
*
5)**Is this likely an occasional endeavour or an actual ongoing business? Answer: AT 1000 SHARES it would move to the the next level on it's way to become an actual ongoing business.

6)* Is it possible that future opportunities for additional "shareholder" investments would be sought? Answer:* YES based on the success of this E-JET

7)* How many chassis would senior staff see as being "enough" ?? Answer:* THE SKY is the limit!*


Partspig


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I think there are two important areas to point out from Bob's response above. Please see my hi-lited areas below. 



partspig said:


> ----- This whole venture was borne out of my insistence that there were no more than 100 serious tjet guys on these lists.* Also the fact that it would cost around $50,000.00 to tool up and start to produce exact replica's of tjet solid rivit chassis.* We all agreed that no one person is mad enough to attempt this in it's purest form.* Tjet, exact replica, all interchangeable, solid rivit chassis. _It would surely be financial suicide._
> *
> ...
> 
> ...


This all started out as "I don't think it can happen" and "Well, let's see" thoughts on HOWL. Could it become real? Sure. Was that the original intent? No. This is an emotional topic and it has the potential to get folks riled up (I lived in Louisville [pronounced: Lou*vul] for three years so I have the necessary permit for saying "riled up"). Treat this as a study or _what if_ type of exercise. If it turns out that Bob underestimated the number of people willing to throw down some fundage on a T-Jet venture, this could go to a higher phase. Don't look at it as a done deal and get your expectations all juiced up until that time.

My uncle Jaba was a criminal kig pin. It got him killed. This Hutt just wants to be able to race slot cars in peace and hang out in cyber space with some of the coolest people he's never had the chance to actually meet.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Here is the updated list as of 5PM, April 13th, 2009*

See post #1 for the latest list!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Tjet Chassis Factory - Employee Owned - AM Updated List!*

See post #1 for the latest list!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Here is the updated list as of 10AM, April 15th, 2009*

See post #1 for the latest list!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

partspig said:


> ----- Original Message ----- From: "ROBERT BEERS" <[email protected]> To: [email protected] Sent: Sunday, April 12, 2009 4:52:24 PM GMT -05:00 US/Canada Eastern Subject: Re: [HOWL] Re: Tjet Chassis Factory - Questions for Senior Staff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you e-mail or PM me with the details and how much a share would cost? Randy.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

shares are $50 each, it's in his post.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> shares are $50 each, it's in his post.


Thanks Marty, I got my slow mind into gear and did the math. Randy.


----------

